# The BALL Cafe



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Ambience tell's it all. An ace cafe with quite a nice coffee, food (all indonesia food) and other beverage attached. Free WiFi, without minimum order. Start your day and finish it at The BALL Cafe. Makes the hours seem like minutes.

Discover our world and live more healthy and tasty.

More...


----------

